
Dave.TV - putting ads into videos the second a product is mentioned - vlad
http://blogs.business2.com/business2blog/2006/04/startup_watch_d.html
======
vlad
If somebody in the video says the word bread, for example, an ad shows up for
a few seconds for Wonder Bread.

